# recórrec / recorde



## fabbio

Hi,
I'm translating this:

Inutilment recorrec els crepuscles, les nits.
[...]
Jo recorde unes cames, les teues cames nues, [...]

The question is: if it's simple present, isn't it supposed to be "recorro" instead of "recorrec" and "recordo" instead of "recorde"?

Can anyone help me with this?

Thank you very much in advance
Fabio


----------



## Agró

Ci sono dei dialetti in catalano. Questo corrisponde a la varietà "valenciana", ma forse qualcuno puo precisare un po' di più.


----------



## paparreta

It's Valencian dialect but:

a) rec*ó*rrec = recorro (recórrer)
b) recorde = recordo (recordar)


----------



## scorpio1984

fabbio said:


> hi,
> i'm translating this:
> 
> Inutilment recorrec els crepuscles, les nits.
> [...]
> Jo recorde unes cames, les teues cames nues, [...]
> 
> te question is: if it's simple present, isn't it supposed to be "recorro" instead of "recorrec" and "recordo" instead of "recorde"?
> 
> can anyone help me with this?
> 
> thank you very much in advance
> fabio


 
Sì, queste sono parole valenciane. Allora, se tu devi scrivere qualsiasi tipo di documento a una persona di Catalunya (no del País Valencià) dovrai usare il "Català estàndard": "recordo" e "recorro". Se scrivessi "recórre" oppure "recorde" non sarebbe giusto, cioè, non è grammaticalemente accettato in Catalogna. Tutto chiaro?

salut!


----------



## Samaruc

scorpio1984 said:


> Sì, queste sono parole valenciane. Allora, se tu devi scrivere qualsiasi tipo di documento a una persona di Catalunya (no del País Valencià) dovrai usare il "Català estàndard": "recordo" e "recorro". Se scrivessi "recórre" oppure "recorde" non sarebbe giusto, cioè, non è grammaticalemente accettato in Catalogna. Tutto chiaro?
> 
> salut!



Hi, Scorpio1984, just a cordial remark...

Both pairs, "recórrec/recorde" and "recorro/recordo" (and even more, don't forget the Balearic versions), are simply dialectal pairs and all of them are absolutely correct standard Catalan.

I mean, "recorro/recordo" is as dialectal as "recórrec/recorde" and "recórrec/recorde" is as standard as "recorro/recordo". In fact, Balearic and Valencian Catalan are as standard as Catalan Catalan and Catalan Catalan is as dialectal as Balearic and Valencian Catalan... We all speak Catalan, we all speak dialect.

If a text is going to be addressed to a strictly Catalan audience, one should obviously choose "recorro/recordo", if it's going to be addressed to a strictly Valencian audience, then one should choose "recorde/recórrec". However, if a text is going to be addressed to a general Catalan speaking audience (l'Alguer, Andorra, Franja de Ponent, Catalunya del Nord, Catalunya, Illes Balears, País Valencià...), ANY dialectal version would be absolutely correct and standard (as far as the text was dialectally consistent) and, even more, it's impossible to write a standard Catalan text without choosing a dialectal version...

Salut i bon cap de setmana!


----------



## scorpio1984

Samaruc said:


> Hi, Scorpio1984, just a cordial remark...
> 
> Both pairs, "recórrec/recorde" and "recorro/recordo" (and even more, don't forget the Balearic versions), are simply dialectal pairs and all of them are absolutely correct standard Catalan.
> 
> I mean, "recorro/recordo" is as dialectal as "recórrec/recorde" and "recórrec/recorde" is as standard as "recorro/recordo". In fact, Balearic and Valencian Catalan are as standard as Catalan Catalan and Catalan Catalan is as dialectal as Balearic and Valencian Catalan... We all speak Catalan, we all speak dialect.
> 
> If a text is going to be addressed to a strictly Catalan audience, one should obviously choose "recorro/recordo", if it's going to be addressed to a strictly Valencian audience, then one should choose "recorde/recórrec". However, if a text is going to be addressed to a general Catalan speaking audience (l'Alguer, Andorra, Franja de Ponent, Catalunya del Nord, Catalunya, Illes Balears, País Valencià...), ANY dialectal version would be absolutely correct and standard (as far as the text was dialectally consistent) and, even more, it's impossible to write a standard Catalan text without choosing a dialectal version...
> 
> Salut i bon cap de setmana!


 
Amb tot el respecte del món cap a totes les variants del català (sóc la primera a la que li encanten els diferents accents i les diferents llengües) em sap greu però he de dir-te que no tens raó. T'asseguro que sé de què parlo, perquè estic estudiant la carrera de Traducció, i una de les llengües que estudio és el català i, com et pots imaginar, és una carrera on ens formem molt pel que fa a les normes gramaticals. Et puc dir que les normes gramaticals les estic estudiant ara mateix, precisament dilluns tinc un examen del tema, i les normes que conec són d'última hora, tan última hora que encara no està ni públicada aquesta versió de la gramàtica. Així, doncs, t'explico el que diu la Gramàtica de la Llengua Catalana de l'Institut d'Estudis Catalans: 

Les variants "recórrec" i "recorde" apareixen contemplades a la Gramàtica, però simplement apareixen com a variants. És a dir, apareixen entre parèntesi, la qual cosa significa que no són gramatical acceptades en el català estàndard. Em sap greu, no t'ofenguis però la gramàtica és així, no l'he creada pas jo. A més, et puc assegurar que a nivell escrit no és permès d'escriure en cap variant que no estigui contemplada a la gramàtica, t'ho puc assegurar perquè les meves companyes d'universitat que tenen altres variants estan preocupades precisament per això: perquè saben que no poden escriure en el seu dialecte. És així.


----------



## OrCuS

Doncs aquest és un model lingüístic totalment centralista que no beneficia per a res a la unitat de la llengua. Bé fariem en copiar el model castellà, que durant segles ha sigut tant centralista i ara no només accepta totes les variants si no que tenen diferents "delegacions" a cada país que s'encarreguen de proporcionar tota aquesta informació.


----------



## scorpio1984

OrCuS said:


> Doncs aquest és un model lingüístic totalment centralista que no beneficia per a res a la unitat de la llengua. Bé fariem en copiar el model castellà, que durant segles ha sigut tant centralista i ara no només accepta totes les variants si no que tenen diferents "delegacions" a cada país que s'encarreguen de proporcionar tota aquesta informació.


 
Ja, no et dic que no. Bé, de fet, hi ha una "delegació", que és la teva, el País Valencià, ja que hi ha una "subgramàtica" que és la "Gramàtica Valenciana", que de moment encara no he estudiat en profunditat, però que serà lleugerament diferent a la central. Per això quan vaig escriure el primer comentari sempre m'he referit a la normativa que s'usa a Catalunya (és a dir, no País Valencià). Però vaja, a part d'aquesta ja està.


----------



## Samaruc

scorpio1984 said:


> Amb tot el respecte del món cap a totes les variants del català (sóc la primera a la que li encanten els diferents accents i les diferents llengües) em sap greu però he de dir-te que no tens raó. T'asseguro que sé de què parlo, perquè estic estudiant la carrera de Traducció, i una de les llengües que estudio és el català i, com et pots imaginar, és una carrera on ens formem molt pel que fa a les normes gramaticals. Et puc dir que les normes gramaticals les estic estudiant ara mateix, precisament dilluns tinc un examen del tema, i les normes que conec són d'última hora, tan última hora que encara no està ni públicada aquesta versió de la gramàtica. Així, doncs, t'explico el que diu la Gramàtica de la Llengua Catalana de l'Institut d'Estudis Catalans:
> 
> Les variants "recórrec" i "recorde" apareixen contemplades a la Gramàtica, però simplement apareixen com a variants. És a dir, apareixen entre parèntesi, la qual cosa significa que no són gramatical acceptades en el català estàndard. Em sap greu, no t'ofenguis però la gramàtica és així, no l'he creada pas jo. A més, et puc assegurar que a nivell escrit no és permès d'escriure en cap variant que no estigui contemplada a la gramàtica, t'ho puc assegurar perquè les meves companyes d'universitat que tenen altres variants estan preocupades precisament per això: perquè saben que no poden escriure en el seu dialecte. És així.



No, no m'ofenc, no et preocupes, només caldria...  Enfrontar idees i plantejaments sempre és bo i enriquidor.

Bé, si parlem de l'estàndard principatí (evite conscientment el terme "català" per la seua càrrega d'ambigüitat) no hi ha, òbviament, cap problema. És evident que en aquest estàndard les formes balears o valencianes són alienes i, per tant, no poden formar-ne part. Passa el mateix si parlem dels estàndards balear i valencià, on només les formes pròpies són admeses com a estàndards i les d'altres dialectes hi apareixen com a formes dialectals no recomanades o, fins i tot, incorrectes dins l'estàndard (que no pas de la llengua).

Ara bé, si eixim de localismes i veiem la llengua com un tot, ens trobem que no hi ha un estàndard. N'hi ha més d'un. I tots i cadascun dels estàndards -inclòs també el principatí- són, inevitablement, dialectals des del punt de vista de la llengua completa. I, alhora, també plenament normatius i vàlids arreu del domini lingüístic. 

Perquè... Quin estàndard té la llengua catalana (i em referesc a tota la llengua)? Si hem d'escriure per a tot el domini lingüístic, quin estàndard triem...? Doncs caldrà triar-ne un dels tres que hi ha i ser conseqüents amb la tria al llarg del document. Igual de vàlids i estàndards, en un cas així, serien el balear, el principatí i el valencià. Estàndards i, alhora, tots ells inevitablement dialectals.

Salutacions.


----------



## scorpio1984

Samaruc said:


> No, no m'ofenc, no et preocupes, només caldria...  Enfrontar idees i plantejaments sempre és bo i enriquidor.
> 
> Bé, si parlem de l'estàndard principatí (evite conscientment el terme "català" per la seua càrrega d'ambigüitat) no hi ha, òbviament, cap problema. És evident que en aquest estàndard les formes balears o valencianes són alienes i, per tant, no poden formar-ne part. Passa el mateix si parlem dels estàndards balear i valencià, on només les formes pròpies són admeses com a estàndards i les d'altres dialectes hi apareixen com a formes dialectals no recomanades o, fins i tot, incorrectes dins l'estàndard (que no pas de la llengua).
> 
> Ara bé, si eixim de localismes i veiem la llengua com un tot, ens trobem que no hi ha un estàndard. N'hi ha més d'un. I tots i cadascun dels estàndards -inclòs també el principatí- són, inevitablement, dialectals des del punt de vista de la llengua completa. I, alhora, també plenament normatius i vàlids arreu del domini lingüístic.
> 
> Perquè... Quin estàndard té la llengua catalana (i em referesc a tota la llengua)? Si hem d'escriure per a tot el domini lingüístic, quin estàndard triem...? Doncs caldrà triar-ne un dels tres que hi ha i ser conseqüents amb la tria al llarg del document. Igual de vàlids i estàndards, en un cas així, serien el balear, el principatí i el valencià. Estàndards i, alhora, tots ells inevitablement dialectals.
> 
> Salutacions.


 
ja, entenc el que vols dir... No sé, la veritat és que de moment no m'hi he capficat massa en aquest tema, és a dir, que jo absorbeixo el que em diuen a la universitat i no li busco masses pegues que diguem. No vull dir però que no vulgui aprofundir en les coses, però aquesta és una discussió que no em treu massa el son, potser estic més interessada en, simplement, aprofundir en coneixements lingüístics que no pas en això. Però vaja, que estic d'acord amb el que dius, en realitat tens raó.


----------

